# Problem Playing Audiobooks on USB Drive



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

Don't suppose you could just put all the tracks in one folder? Would require the work to rename them from "Track 01" etc but by the sounds of things, worth it. I feel your pain being in the car 10+ hours a week. Personally, I leave a usb drive in the slot and only remove it when I want to add or remove content, thus no road hazard.

Not sure if you've tried it but creating a playlist or giving all the tracks a single artist/album might allow you to play all of them that way.


----------

